# Make a Statement and sign up



## ronpasley (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you been redeemed and set free by the blood of Jesus Christ and not ashamed sign below to make a statement.

Praise God for that blood.

Matthew 26:28 For this is my blood of the new testament, which is shed for many for the remission of sins.

Ephesians 1:7 In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace

1 John 1:7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

Hebrews 9:14 How much more shall the blood of Christ, who through the eternal Spirit offered himself without spot to God, purge your conscience from dead works to serve the living God?

Colossians 1:14 In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins


----------



## dawg4028 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 16, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## christianhunter (Aug 16, 2010)

Praise  The ALMIGHTY SAVIOR,Who saw through HIS Mercy,to save a wretched sinner like me.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re:*

Signed. Jesus is Lord.


----------



## fisheye56 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm glad I had a day, 14 years ago the Lord himself called me, into his wonderful grace. 
Job 33 vs 15...19,20,21,22,23,24.In a dream in a vision of the night, when deep sleep falleth upon men,in slumberings upon the bed.He is chastened also with pain upon his bed, and the multitude of his bones with strong pain. So that his life abhorreth bread,and his soul dainty meat. His flesh is consumed away, that it cannot be seen; and his bones that were not seen stick out. Yea, his soul draweth near unto the grave and his life to the destroyers. If there be a messenger with him, an interpreter, one among a thousand, to shew unto man his uprightness: Then he is gracious unto him, and saith Deliver him from going down to the pit: I have found a ransom. That is just exactly what happened to me March 4th 1996 at three in the morning!!! Glory to God. for I know whom I have believed, and am persuaded that he is able to keep that which I have committed unto him against that day. You think about that! Amen That is my testimony..to the glory of Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## speedcop (Aug 16, 2010)

I never could and may never understand untill death, what true love is. That He sacrificed his Son that I may have life eternal in Heaven. The fact that I helped put Him on the cross yet he still forgives me and loves me? We all love our families and friends, yet VERY few would sacrifice their child for you and I. I would not for you. Brothers we know very little about love and forgiveness. But praise the One True Risen Savior who does. Cover me precious Lord with the blood of Christ that I may be spared the evil one, and receive your gift.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 16, 2010)

I openly proclaim Jesus Christ as my Lord and Savior.


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 26, 2010)

eight people


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 26, 2010)

He bought and paid for me.


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 30, 2010)

nine now 

Jesus said that few will travel that narrow way.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Singing.oh the blood of Jesus.....oh the blood of Jesus......oh the blood of Jesus........that washes white as snow..im in. saved from sin.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 1, 2010)

It's all about HIM..............................  RW


----------



## jkoch (Sep 1, 2010)

Please sign me up. Praise God.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 1, 2010)

Please forgive for not being more diligent in checking this precious section, I have not been "in" much lately.

Romans 1
16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek. 17 For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith for faith, as it is written, “The righteous shall live by faith.”


----------



## firemanseth3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I thank God that he sent sent his only son Jesus Christ to die for my sins, for the wages of my sin is death but trough Jesus Christ my saviour i have been imparted life everlasting, and i know that when my time come i shall see my saviour in heaven and praise him continually for all eternity. I thank God everyday for my brothers and sisters in christ, for they help to lift me up and help to show me the path that is true and remind me of the word which was sent for me. I love my God with all my heart and all my soul, and I love each and everyone of you that goes through this world sharing my joy. I pray for those that don't know Jesus Christ and his grace, and that someday they too shall be convicted and will come to know the lord and will spend all eternity with me. I thank God for the grace patience and understanding he is always trying to impart to me. I'm so glad i found this forum and a place to share with my christian family


----------



## gwp1957 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm a sinner saved by Grace


----------



## quackman (Sep 5, 2010)

John 3:16 says It all. I am bound for heaven, my first class ticket was bought and paid for by the shed blood of Jesus Christ, the redeemer of the World!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holler tree (Sep 5, 2010)

here, present  I aint perfect but I am definately saved and very thankful for the blessings my family receives every day.         .


----------



## CAL (Sep 5, 2010)

Jesus said,I am the way,the truth,and the light.Nobody goes to the Farther except by me!

This I truly believe.

Lord,It is just me an old sinner,saved by Your incredible Grace.


----------



## shea900 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jesus paid the price for all of our sins.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Sep 6, 2010)

I have fire insurance THANKS to Jesus Christ


----------



## sheryl (Sep 6, 2010)

*saved*

i'm saved God died on the cross for me


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank God I made my choice and accepted Jesus years ago.  Thank you Jesus


----------



## GCsDad (Sep 18, 2010)

Jesus saved me when I was younger....and still does everyday of my life....


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Sep 18, 2010)

God Bless Us All!!!! He is the one and only!


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 22, 2010)

SAVED, sealed, baptized, and Living for God.  My desire is to live the "exchanged life" Christ has made possible for all those that believe...................Hey this forum is such a joy compared to the other "argumentative" one.  Great hearing from and praying for those that actually desire to have a relationship with our Lord.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Ron.
Come on guyes, this is probably the thread of the year.
Let's crowd the street.

I like the one about the "Fire insurance".


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 23, 2010)

for i am not ashamed of the gospel Christ and you should not be.
Does your closet need cleaning out ?


----------



## apoint (Sep 28, 2010)

Signed up for eternity. I am the most unworthy of the greatest gift from God. Thank you   Father and my Savior for your Holy Spirit.Thank you for never giving up on me, so unworthy of your love. Amen


----------

